# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding, eerste menstruatie?

## Rijstwafel

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb sinds een dag bruine afscheiding. Ik maakte me hier een beetje zorgen over of betekend dit mijn eerste ongesteldheid. Iedereen heeft het ook over onvruchtbaarheid. Moet ik me zorgen maken?
Groetjes Rijstwafel.

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Rijstwafel,

waarschijnlijk niets om je zorgen over te maken. Veel meiden hebben last van bruine afscheiding voor hun eerste menstruatie. Heb dat zelf ook gehad. Het wil niet per se zeggen dat je direct ongesteld wordt, bij mij heeft het toen nog een maand geduurd... Wacht het nog even af, zou ik zeggen. Blijft de menstruatie uit, kun je altijd nog even naar de huisarts als je het niet vertrouwt...

Succes. Xx Nikky.

----------


## saampjes

hoi hoi, 
bij mij begon het ook met bruinige afscheiding.

groetjes

----------


## juliennetje

hooi

ik heb dat op dit moment oowk  :Frown: 
ik vind het best eng want ik wil eigenlijk nog niet ongesteld maja daar is niks aan te doen maar komt dat voor je menstruatie of is dat je menstruatie??

doeii

----------


## pheertjee

ik heb het nu ook.. :S heel eng, blij met jullie reacties.

----------


## pheertjee

hoelang duurt het? (ik bedoel hoelang blijft dat bruine. ) 


groetjes

----------


## willemijn2

@pheertjee,
Dit kan wel een aantal maanden duren. Maar daar is geen vaste tijd voor. Zoals Nikky278 al zei.

Sterkte.

----------


## pheertjee

@willemijn2
oh shitt. ik vind het echt irritant. 


dankje voor je reactie  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Bruine afscheiding is niets om je zorgen over te maken meiden! Je hoeft er absoluut niet bang voor te zijn. Je zult niet alleen voor je allereerste menstruatie last hebben van bruine afscheiding, ook in de jaren daarna hebben veel vrouwen vaak vlak voor (of vlak na) hun menstruatie een bruine afscheiding. Niets om je zorgen over te maken dus! Het hoort er allemaal bij wanneer je vrouw wordt  :Wink: !

----------


## pheertjee

ik heb het nu 4,5 maand later weer,  :Embarrassment:

----------

